# Harmony waste tank



## Tek (Jul 19, 2008)

L reg Harmony Autosleeper. Had a prob with fresh tank last week and got some good advice from members - hope you can help with this one...
Main drain pipe from waste tank snapped off just where it leaves the tank! Can't get a hose on the stub that's left.

How hard to remove the tank?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

try and find a piece of domestic plastic waste that fits in the 'stub' and glue in place so that some sticks out and then push the broken piece, plus glue, onto the sleeve. I recommend solent type glue used for household plumbing
Richard


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

If you ring Autosleepers their parts department are very helpfull, they will advise you the best way to do it, we have had a lot of helpfull advice from them in the past,

hope this helps


Anne


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We (or rather I :lol: ) managed to break the outlet fitting on our AS Symbol waste tank whilst away this year. Luckily we ere at a stellplatz with a B&Q type store 200yards away so managed to get some pipe fittings to do a temporary fix  . 

Now we're at home I've found that the bore of the broken stub fitting exactly matches the od of 15mm copper pipe so I've done a decent repair with epoxy adhesive.

The permanent solution is to drop the waste tank - not an easy job - and somehow get to the inside of the tank (not sure if there is a large access plug in the top of the tank.)

CAK Tanks do the flanged type of plastic pipe fittings that would be needed

Steve


----------



## Tek (Jul 19, 2008)

Many thanks. Have managed to undertake the repair - better than the original if I do say so myself!
Tek


----------

